# C-PTSD by Pete Walker (DPDR EXPLANATION)



## Michaeln99 (Feb 18, 2018)

C-PTSD by pete walker is a great book which explains dissociation further

I have some videos to share to help us overcome the trauma many probably forgot or are in denial of

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLsVrFJYhohBTPtpoDCSeVyu3kAb5q-B-E


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Agree with the trauma that people with Dp either forgot or deny. Not through any conscious control or choice, but it seems very strongly denied even as a possibility here quite often. The disorder wants to be objectified (and I did that for a very long time). It wants to be made into a chemical imbalance, or vitamin deficiency, or fixed through meditation, exercise, diet or yoga or something that will physically 'fix' us.

What makes this worse is people come here with 'cure stories' who had intermittent DP for 2 months and fixed it by doing one of the above. But how do we even know they had DPD? They probably just had burnout or anxiety which only needed a short amount of time to fix. DPD itself is largely related to trauma I think, it is a dissociative disorder primarily and even when it is caused by a panic attack on drugs I believe that is still the route cause.

Not to say there are those who experience chronic derealization as a result from vitamin deficiency or depression/anxiety.... but there comes a point when people have to be honest. I was told my childhood was perfect which almost prevents you from revisiting negative memories. Through therapy I have started to process this and seen my DPD is a result of C-PTSD. Talking through these memories, grounding and reconnecting with emotions are primarily what are going to 'fix' me


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

C-PTSD clearly has a link to DP, but not everyone who suffers from C-PTSD also gets DP. In fact, it seems only a slight minority of people with C-PTSD actually go on to have any DP symptoms at all. Dissociative disorders in general seem quite common, but DP is a special breed.

I can't remember where I read it but somewhere online I came across an article that talked about how C-PTSD can essentially stunt brain growth and prevent normal cerebral wiring from occurring in childhood. To me, this seems like the most likely culprit for DP. After two serious bouts of DP and a lifetime of dealing with C-PTSD I feel pretty confident in suggesting DP is some form of cranial nervous system disconnection, where the electrical signals that originate in the brain and travel to the rest of the body are impaired in some fashion. This is the essence of the DP mind-body disconnection that's so common and I think the roots can be found in some form of childhood trauma that essentially prevents the nervous system from wiring properly in relation to the rest of the brain.

Obviously this is just my opinion and I have no facts to back it up, but I'm also not claiming anything incomprehensibly specific either. I think at this point with so many first-hand accounts compiled on this site we have to start putting the pieces of the puzzle together a bit. We know there's a brain-body disconnect. We know C-PTSD is implicated. We know anxiety plays a key role and we know how damaged the nervous system can get from a state of constant fight or flight. It just seems pretty clear there's some form of nervous system injury or disease at play here. Now all we have to do is wait another 30 years to collect enough funding and for technology to advance enough to study this!


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Here are a few more articles on this subject:

http://www.traumacenter.org/products/pdf_files/preprint_dev_trauma_disorder.pdf

https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/experimentations/201707/6-ways-rough-childhood-can-affect-adult-relationships

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3541245/


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

And here's a good video:


----------



## Michaeln99 (Feb 18, 2018)

Billy D.P. said:


> C-PTSD clearly has a link to DP, but not everyone who suffers from C-PTSD also gets DP. In fact, it seems only a slight minority of people with C-PTSD actually go on to have any DP symptoms at all. Dissociative disorders in general seem quite common, but DP is a special breed.
> 
> I can't remember where I read it but somewhere online I came across an article that talked about how C-PTSD can essentially stunt brain growth and prevent normal cerebral wiring from occurring in childhood. To me, this seems like the most likely culprit for DP. After two serious bouts of DP and a lifetime of dealing with C-PTSD I feel pretty confident in suggesting DP is some form of cranial nervous system disconnection, where the electrical signals that originate in the brain and travel to the rest of the body are impaired in some fashion. This is the essence of the DP mind-body disconnection that's so common and I think the roots can be found in some form of childhood trauma that essentially prevents the nervous system from wiring properly in relation to the rest of the brain.
> 
> Obviously this is just my opinion and I have no facts to back it up, but I'm also not claiming anything incomprehensibly specific either. I think at this point with so many first-hand accounts compiled on this site we have to start putting the pieces of the puzzle together a bit. We know there's a brain-body disconnect. We know C-PTSD is implicated. We know anxiety plays a key role and we know how damaged the nervous system can get from a state of constant fight or flight. It just seems pretty clear there's some form of nervous system injury or disease at play here. Now all we have to do is wait another 30 years to collect enough funding and for technology to advance enough to study this!


harris says this in the Total integration method, the brain is unintegrated


----------



## Michaeln99 (Feb 18, 2018)

Broken said:


> Agree with the trauma that people with Dp either forgot or deny. Not through any conscious control or choice, but it seems very strongly denied even as a possibility here quite often. The disorder wants to be objectified (and I did that for a very long time). It wants to be made into a chemical imbalance, or vitamin deficiency, or fixed through meditation, exercise, diet or yoga or something that will physically 'fix' us.
> 
> What makes this worse is people come here with 'cure stories' who had intermittent DP for 2 months and fixed it by doing one of the above. But how do we even know they had DPD? They probably just had burnout or anxiety which only needed a short amount of time to fix. DPD itself is largely related to trauma I think, it is a dissociative disorder primarily and even when it is caused by a panic attack on drugs I believe that is still the route cause.
> 
> Not to say there are those who experience chronic derealization as a result from vitamin deficiency or depression/anxiety.... but there comes a point when people have to be honest. I was told my childhood was perfect which almost prevents you from revisiting negative memories. Through therapy I have started to process this and seen my DPD is a result of C-PTSD. Talking through these memories, grounding and reconnecting with emotions are primarily what are going to 'fix' me


i agree, they didnt have chronic dp


----------



## Michaeln99 (Feb 18, 2018)

start writing ypur personal narratives, and work on mindfullness meditation



time2wakeup said:


> I intellectually understand the reasons behind my DP, but that doesn't help me to feel emotions again and heal. :/


----------

